# ad hoc task



## GusVin

Qual seria a melhor traduação para esse termo (ad hoc task), de acordo com a frase abaixo:  

"Identification of entities and value types in your domain model isn’t an *ad hoc task* but follows a certain procedure."

tradução: A identificação das entidades e dos tipos valor do seu modelo de domínio não é ... mas segue certos procedimentos.

Agradeço desde já.

abraços.​


----------



## Vanda

Geralmente não vejo este termo latino traduzido em textos de português. Contudo, você poderá ler mais (aqui) a respeito da expressão no campo da computação, onde sugerem traduzir como _específico_ ou _especificamente_.


----------



## Brabol

GusVin said:


> Qual seria a melhor traduação para esse termo (ad hoc task), de acordo com a frase abaixo:
> 
> "Identification of entities and value types in your domain model isn’t an *ad hoc task* but follows a certain procedure."​
> tradução: A identificação das entidades e dos tipos valor do seu modelo de domínio não é ... mas segue certos procedimentos.​
> Agradeço desde já.​
> abraços.​


 
"A identificação de tipos de entidades e valores em seu domínio não é uma tarefa específica, mas segue um determinado procedimento"


----------



## Vin Raven

Brabol said:


> "A identificação de tipos de entidades e valores em seu domínio não é uma tarefa específica, mas segue um determinado procedimento"



Não, ai perdeste o significado da frase...
Que tal:

_A sua identificação de tipos de entidades e valores no vosso domínio não é uma tarefa *ao calha*, mas segue um determinado procedimento.
_


----------



## Brabol

Vin Raven said:


> Não, ai perdeste o significado da frase...
> Que tal:
> 
> _A sua identificação de tipos de entidades e valores no vosso domínio não é uma tarefa *ao calha*, mas segue um determinado procedimento._


Não entendo o que significaria *ao calha*...algo como aleatoriamente?


----------



## Vin Raven

Brabol said:


> Não entendo o que significaria *ao calha*...algo como aleatoriamente?



Não, quer dizer fazer uma coisa em forma caótica, desordenada ou improvisada.

An _*ad hoc task*_, is a task which is done in an improvised manner.

...

Que tal:

_A sua identificação de tipos de entidades e valores no vosso domínio não é uma tarefa *improvisada*, mas segue um determinado procedimento._


----------



## Brabol

Baseei-me na definição da Wikipédia:
*"Ad hoc*

*Origem: Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre.*

A expressão latina *ad hoc* significa literalmente _para isto_, por exemplo, um instrumento _ad hoc_ é uma ferramenta elaborada especificamente para uma determinada ocasião ou situação. Num senso amplo, poder-se-ia traduzir _ad hoc_ como _específico_ ou _especificamente_."

Por essa definição, a tarefa poderia ser específica, mas não improvisada.


----------



## jazyk

O Brabol tem toda a razão, em latim, em português e em inglês.


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> O Brabol tem toda a razão, em latim, em português e em inglês.



Não, em inglês depende do contexto, e no exemplo dado pelo OP, o uso inglês é mais um de: _*often improvised or impromptu; "an ad hoc process".*_

http://wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=ad hoc

A passagem da Wikipédia é incompleta, isso é um problem normal num sistema cujas passagens são escritas e mudadas por quem le der na calha.


----------



## jazyk

Claro, é que o inglês muitas vezes deturpa o significado original de uma palavra latina. Veja aqui:

*ad hoc*    \AD-HOCK\    _adjective_      1 a : concerned with a particular end or purpose  *b : formed or used for specific or immediate problems or needs  
     2 : fashioned from whatever is immediately available : improvised 
     Example sentence: 
        When her car broke down, Susannah managed an ad hoc repair that lasted long enough to get it to the mechanic's.
       Did you know? 
           In Latin, "ad hoc" literally means "for this." That historical meaning is clearly reflected in contemporary English uses of "ad hoc" — anything that is "ad hoc" can be thought of as existing "for this purpose only." For example, an "ad hoc committee" is generally authorized to look into a single matter of limited scope, not to pursue any interesting issue. "Ad hoc" can also be used as an adverb meaning "for the case at hand apart from other applications," as in "a commission created ad hoc." The adverb is older (it has been used in English since the mid-17th century), but the adjective is no quickly improvised addition to our language; it has been part of English since at least 1879.


      *Indicates the sense illustrated in the example sentence.


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Claro, é que o inglês muitas vezes deturpa o significado original de uma palavra latina.



Pois, e em inglês a frase podia ter sido escrita assim:

"Identification of entities and value types in your domain model isn’t an *improvised task* but follows a certain procedure."


----------



## jazyk

Não há menor dúvida quanto a isso.


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Não há menor dúvida quanto a isso.



No sentido da frase original em inglês, as únicas possibilidades que eu vejo seriam:
*ao calha 
improvisada
nã**o planeada
*
A não ser se conheces outras...

http://wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?o2=&o0=1&o7=&o5=&o1=1&o6=&o4=&o3=&s=ad%20hoc&i=5&h=1111000000#c


----------



## jazyk

Acho que está havendo uma falha de comunicação entre nós dois. Eu não entendo o que você escreve e você não entende o que eu escrevo. Mas deixemos estar.

P.S. Não sei o que é _ao calha. _Se calhar?


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Acho que está havendo uma falha de comunicação entre nós dois. Eu não entendo o que você escreve e você não entende o que eu escrevo. Mas deixemos estar.



Bem, eu entendi que eu estava a dar o significado da frase em português e que tu estavas a brincar com as palavras, qual é a confusão?



			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> P.S. Não sei o que é _ao calha. _Se calhar?



As três possibilidades que eu sugeri são sinónimas...


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> P.S. Não sei o que é _ao calha. _Se calhar?


À toa. (Por aqui, diz-se mais _ao calha*s*_.)


----------



## Pedrovski

Vin Raven, essa expressão "ao calha" não faz sentido.
Talvez você tenho querido dizer "se calhar", como o Jazyk sugeriu?


----------



## leunam

Um dia fui a uma feira em ARCOS DE VALDEVEZ e notei sete dialectos. Cada um de lugares quase vizinhos. Por fim distinguia de onde eram a s pessoas pelo falr e pronuncia. E para ver como uma lingua e complicada. Que fara entao quando falamos de Acores, Brasil etc.


----------



## Vin Raven

Pedrovski said:


> Vin Raven, essa expressão "ao calha" não faz sentido.
> Talvez você tenho querido dizer "se calhar", como o Jazyk sugeriu?



Ora, não sabia que "ao calha" era calão/gíria... 
Uma busca no Google deu-me 4,760 toques, o Sapo deu-me 40...


----------

